# Naked walker crosses Britain - barely



## kbm8795 (Jan 24, 2004)

Ok......which one of ya'll did this? 



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4037200


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2004)

It wasn't me!   My butt doesn't look like that!


----------

